# Newbie to the union Please HELP



## linecall (Jun 2, 2016)

Greetings everyone

Please forgive my ignorance when it comes to union business. So last week i visited my Local union hall in hopes to find out more information about a career as a lineman, so i walked in and ask the receptionist to talk to an expert in the field. so she want and got someone for me, a really nice guy, he invited me in and we had an amazing conversation about the industry. Over the course of our conversation i mentioned that i have 10 years of operating heavy equipment and constructing pavements in the Air Force with a current CDL , so after that the gentlemen told the receptionist that i should sign the books before i leave. So i did exaclty as he asked because i figured whatever this sign the books things is, im sure it would lead to better things. But im confused , so the gentleman ask me to sigh the books as an Classification: Operator, Agreement :UU and Book4

I haven't a clue what this means, could someone explain this to me please


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

linecall said:


> Greetings everyone
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance when it comes to union business. So last week i visited my Local union hall in hopes to find out more information about a career as lineman, so i walked and ask the receptionist to talk to an expert in the feild. so she want and got someone for me, a really nice guy he invited me in and we had an amazing conversation about the industry. so over the course of our conversation i mentioned that i have 10 years of operating heavy equipment and constructing pavements in the Air Force with a current CDL , so after the the gentlemen told the receptionist that i should sign the books before i leave. So, i did ask he asked because i figured whatever this sign the books things is, im sure it would lead to better things. But im confused , so the gentleman ask me to sigh the books as an Classification: Operator Agreement UU and Book4
> 
> I haven't a clue what this means, could someone explain this to me please


Can I ask what a flying truck driver wants with a measly electrical job? You can do better.... I think.


----------



## linecall (Jun 2, 2016)

Wired.hassle said:


> Can I ask what a flying truck driver wants with a measly electrical job? You can do better.... I think.


Sure thing sir, I used to haul cars and i just want to do something more challenging , I like the idea of working outside as a lineman, working as a team.

But please tell me what you mean i can do better, im curious to know your opinion sir


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

linecall said:


> Sure thing sir, I used to haul cars and i just want to do something more challenging , I like the idea of working outside as a lineman, working as a team.
> 
> But please tell me what you mean i can do better, im curious to know your opinion sir


I dunno. Let me think about that..... In the mean time , heres some solid advice :


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

linecall said:


> Greetings everyone
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance when it comes to union business. So last week i visited my Local union hall in hopes to find out more information about a career as a lineman, so i walked in and ask the receptionist to talk to an expert in the field. so she want and got someone for me, a really nice guy, he invited me in and we had an amazing conversation about the industry. Over the course of our conversation i mentioned that i have 10 years of operating heavy equipment and constructing pavements in the Air Force with a current CDL , so after that the gentlemen told the receptionist that i should sign the books before i leave. So i did exaclty as he asked because i figured whatever this sign the books things is, im sure it would lead to better things. But im confused , so the gentleman ask me to sigh the books as an Classification: Operator, Agreement :UU and Book4
> 
> I haven't a clue what this means, could someone explain this to me please


Sorry that you had a douche lord comment before I got here.

First of all, be very proud of your service to our country. Lots of guys here either didn't bother and played video games or were just too unfit to be allowed in.

Also, as a Marine, I do admire Squids as they are usually very fine equipment and maintenance folks. Some of the best building engineers worked on ships and are very good at operating multiple systems.

With that said. 
I an very happy to see that you started right at the top walking in to an IBEW office. And also happy that not only did you have a nice conversation but were invited to sign the book.

The book.
Most local unions use a book system 
Book one:
Members in good standing that have achieved journeyman status
Book two:
Members in good standing that have achieved journeyman status, seeking work in that local unions jurisdiction, but belong to another local union
Book three:
People that have electrical experience or maybe even a city, county, state electrical license but are not members of a local union
Book four: 
People willing to work on the trade but are new to the trade or possible someone with a particular skill such as a CDL, welder or possibly an equipment operator.

The book definitions might vary a bit but what is most important is how jobs or calls are handled.

Calls for electricians are first offered to anyone present at the hall when the calls are given out. The person waiting the longest time for a call is offered the call first. If he refuses the call, the next person waiting second longest is offered the call.
If everyone on book one refuses the call, the call then goes into book two to the person waiting the longest and present at the union hall to take the call.
.
Sometimes, calls go into book three. Ok, maybe never.

Book four, it's very possible to be sent out with an exact skill but rare.

About being a lineman.
Here in south Florida, FPL has a monopoly on power distribution and has the only IBEW Union apprenticeship I know of.
Therefore, you have to be hired by the utility and then trained by them.
Utilities and line work are exempt from Florida licensing laws and those outside of a formal apprentiship just learn monkey see, monkey do. 
You cannot physically be expected to do line construction passed maybe 50 years old.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

jrannis said:


> Sorry that you had a douche lord comment before I got here.
> 
> First of all, be very proud of your service to our country. Lots of guys here either didn't bother and played video games or were just too unfit to be allowed in.
> 
> ...



Call me a douche when your whole state is flooding and you did zero about it. Nice job terrorizing the Gay community though sombad. 


And the guy should go look into getting a job with FPL his CDL will put him on the "front line" unlike the IBEW's Dusty book 4. 

Thats sorta like being on 3rd string in a high school athletic team.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Wired.hassle said:


> Call me a douche when your whole state is flooding and you did zero about it. Nice job terrorizing the Gay community though sombad.
> 
> 
> And the guy should go look into getting a job with FPL his CDL will put him on the "front line" unlike the IBEW's Dusty book 4.
> ...


Agreed, veteran with CDL would be a fine candidate. Problem is, FPL seems to be subbing out most of its construction to non-Union contractors.

If you read your posts, you would have to admit that you were up late drunk posting and being rude.
Not so sure how I dropped the ball and flooded the entire state of Florida but I will reflect upon my recent actions.

I'm not sure what a "sombad" is but, you come across and an expert on the subject so, we'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Wired.hassle (Jun 6, 2016)

jrannis said:


> Agreed, veteran with CDL would be a fine candidate. Problem is, FPL seems to be subbing out most of its construction to non-Union contractors.
> 
> If you read your posts, you would have to admit that you were up late drunk posting and being rude.
> Not so sure how I dropped the ball and flooded the entire state of Florida but I will reflect upon my recent actions.
> ...



Sombad was the name given by your jihad leader. I thought you got the email.


----------



## linecall (Jun 2, 2016)

jrannis said:


> Sorry that you had a douche lord comment before I got here.
> 
> First of all, be very proud of your service to our country. Lots of guys here either didn't bother and played video games or were just too unfit to be allowed in.
> 
> ...



this brings a tremendous about of light shed on the subject, im guessing if i were to get called for a job as an operator, and the Job last 2 months i would be on the job the entire 2 months correct?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

linecall said:


> Greetings everyone
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance when it comes to union business. So last week i visited my Local union hall in hopes to find out more information about a career as a lineman, so i walked in and ask the receptionist to talk to an expert in the field. so she want and got someone for me, a really nice guy, he invited me in and we had an amazing conversation about the industry. Over the course of our conversation i mentioned that i have 10 years of operating heavy equipment and constructing pavements in the Air Force with a current CDL , so after that the gentlemen told the receptionist that i should sign the books before i leave. So i did exaclty as he asked because i figured whatever this sign the books things is, im sure it would lead to better things. But im confused , so the gentleman ask me to sigh the books as an Classification: Operator, Agreement :UU and Book4
> 
> I haven't a clue what this means, could someone explain this to me please


Feel free to let me know. I am a big union lover.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard ! Hold on and enjoy the ride.


----------

